# Where are the introverted thinking women/girls on TV?!



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

dreamcurse said:


> Black Widow should be INTJ, I think.
> 
> Will add more when I've had time to think on this.


Ahhh i forget her too i'm just awful, and she seemed more sensory.. in the Avengers movie anyway.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

So basically there are two confirmed female ISTP characters which i'm oddly attracted too, for superficial reasons mostly. roud:


----------



## wisterias (Jul 15, 2012)

muhahaha said:


> Ahhh i forget her too i'm just awful, and she seemed more sensory.. in the Avengers movie anyway.


The scene with Loki in the Avengers movie.. I took that as Ni, picking up subtle cues subconsciousness and converging inwards to formulate his true intentions (reading between the lines).


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

Loki isn't a girl.


----------



## wisterias (Jul 15, 2012)

FigureSkater said:


> Loki isn't a girl.


Read up; I was referring to the Black Widow. 

Willow from Buffy is probably INTP.
Miranda Priestly (Devil Wears Prada) is commonly typed as INTJ (though I'm not well versed in the movie and cannot verify this claim with evidence). Personally, I would've seen her as ESTJ at first glance.


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

dreamcurse said:


> Read up; I was referring to the Black Widow.
> 
> Willow from Buffy is probably INTP.
> Miranda Priestly (Devil Wears Prada) is commonly typed as INTJ (though I'm not well versed in the movie and cannot verify this claim with evidence). Personally, I would've seen her as ESTJ at first glance.


 I know, I was just harassing you roud:


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

muhahaha said:


> So basically there are two confirmed female ISTP characters which i'm oddly attracted too, for superficial reasons mostly. roud:


"Superficial reasons mostly" ?! Dude ISTP is like the best personality type there is.


----------



## wisterias (Jul 15, 2012)

FigureSkater said:


> I know, I was just harassing you roud:










THIS IS SRS THREAD OK. FANDOM SRS. SRSSSSSSS.

<3

--

Jessie from Toy Story is probably ISTP? Haven't seen it in a while.

*Edit*: Violet Parr from the Incredibles is possibly INTP
Leia Organa-Solo is commonly typed as ESTJ/ENTJ


----------



## TheOwl (Nov 3, 2010)

Ariadne from Inception (INTP).

Maybe River Tam from Firefly/Serenity?

Ramona Flowers from Scott Pilgrim.

Martha Jones (ISTJ?) from Doctor Who.


----------



## Lucky AcidStar (Apr 23, 2012)

Some maybes:
Mai from Avatar TLA, possibly ISTP
Cheap shot: 7of9 ISTJ
Konata from Lucky Star, floats between ENTP/INTP
Trinity in the Matrix (not sure what...)
Ripley in Alien (Ti dom or Si dom in the first movie...)


----------



## Heavier Noon (Sep 12, 2012)

JJ from Criminal Minds. Maybe an ISTP?


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

Jessie in Pokémon I can't type as anything but ENTJ

Arya in Game of Thrones seems like an ISTP to me


----------



## sorry_neither (Mar 21, 2012)

Cristina Yang, ISTP (Grey's Anatomy)
Erica Hahn, INTJ (Grey's Anatomy)
Martha Jones, possibly ISTJ (Doctor Who)
Amy Pond, ISTP (Doctor Who)
River Song, xNTP (Doctor Who) [I know, I know... but there are a few reasons I started wondering that she might not necessarily be an extravert.]
Adelle DeWitt, ISTJ (Dollhouse)
Robin Scherbatsky, ISTP (How I Met Your Mother)
Kendra, ISTJ (Buffy the Vampire Slayer)
Amber Volakis, INTJ (House)
Olivia Pope, xNTJ (Scandal)

Japanese shows:
Rei Hino, INTJ (Pretty Guardian Sailor Moon)
Sumire Iwaya, INTJ (Kimi wa Petto)

BAM.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

FigureSkater said:


> Loki isn't a girl.


You could have fooled me! :tongue:


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

raichu said:


> "Superficial reasons mostly" ?! Dude ISTP is like the best personality type there is.


I mean i was being superficial when i said she was hot.:blushed:


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Wednesday Addams?!


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

muhahaha said:


> You could have fooled me! :tongue:


Looks like he's been working out.


----------



## Celebok (Jun 21, 2012)

Chloe O'Brien from 24, INTP.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Celebok said:


> Chloe O'Brien from 24, INTP.


Looks the part, no offence to our intuitive siblings. :kitteh:


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Nikki from Big Love ISFJ or ISTJ?


----------



## wisterias (Jul 15, 2012)

sorry_neither said:


> Amy Pond, ISTP (Doctor Who)
> River Song, xNTP (Doctor Who) [I know, I know... but there are a few reasons I started wondering that she might not necessarily be an extravert.


On the contrary, I think Amy is an INFP. She's practically spewing Fi-Ne half the time 

River Song.. ehhhhhh. She's a bit of a Mary Sue. I'm more inclined to say she's ESxP? Acts like she's very much 'there' (Se) and we don't see much Ne from her, I think. Could be ESFP. She also acts along her own moral code derived from herself (rather than her surroundings), which is Fi.


----------



## Library_Cat (Apr 5, 2012)

Raven from Teen Titans, and River from Firefly, and T'Pol from Star Trek Enterprise? I'm just guessing about these.


----------



## sorry_neither (Mar 21, 2012)

crucio said:


> On the contrary, I think Amy is an INFP. She's practically spewing Fi-Ne half the time
> 
> River Song.. ehhhhhh. She's a bit of a Mary Sue. I'm more inclined to say she's ESxP? Acts like she's very much 'there' (Se) and we don't see much Ne from her, I think. Could be ESFP. She also acts along her own moral code derived from herself (rather than her surroundings), which is Fi.


Amy's an SP; Se is the most immediately obvious thing about her. Amy's very engaged with her environment, and she is intelligent, but she's more a woman of action and less an "idea" person. She spends most of the series out of touch with her emotions, and even once she's matured, it's still far from her comfort zone.

River's not any more of a Mary Sue than the Doctor is, considering she's a deliberate mirror of him. She's just as Ne as he is, and even has a more intellectual slant; she loves adventure, but libraries are her natural habitat. She's the one who tells the Doctor to be less emotional. I've... never heard anyone seriously try to argue River is anything but a blatant NT. (Rose was an ESFP. I've noticed a lot of fans tend to like one or the other, but not both. They're worlds apart.)


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Amy - XXXP 
River - ENFP.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Inguz said:


> Jessie in Pokémon I can't type as anything but ENTJ
> 
> Arya in Game of Thrones seems like an ISTP to me


Mainly because she's a tomboy probably..

And Jessie isn't relevant this a I+T females thread.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Be careful: Being "out of touch" with emotions is usually not type related, especially if you're repressing something traumatic or just need to do this for self-control reasons. The feeling function is capable of pretty coldly and detachedly evaluating often, particularly if a person isn't truly interested in whatever they're focusing on (so if you lead with feeling, of course the whole world isn't going to be more interesting/valuable to you than it would be to any average person, so obviously, they're not necessarily going to be more emotional than the average person - they would just appeal to this process in how they orient themselves on an ego basis toward the world is all). Think of examples of people sarcastically joking - this is often the feeling function at work - it can be pulling away from your emotions to take them in a new direction or validate/invalidate them in various ways as well - it can be a dry/neutral process as well (it's not about the emotions themselves, but HOW they PROMPT YOU TO RATIONALIZE THEM). Jung himself even noted that some dominant F types can be "some of the coldest people on Earth," contrary to popular stereotypes, since they might just experience their dominant in a flash to achieve a purpose just like that, but otherwise, be able to easily keep it under wraps due to persona management, which usually happens around the dominant function. Outside of stereotypes, on a persona level, it's perfectly possible for a T dom. and F dom. to have almost the same persona, so then, you just need to know how to dig beneath this to find where one's the T dom. and one's the F dom.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

I can't work out if Nikki from Big Love and Susan Pevensie are ISTJ or ISFJ?


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> Be careful: Being "out of touch" with emotions is usually not type related, especially if you're repressing something traumatic or just need to do this for self-control reasons. The feeling function is capable of pretty coldly and detachedly evaluating often, particularly if a person isn't truly interested in whatever they're focusing on (so if you lead with feeling, of course the whole world isn't going to be more interesting/valuable to you than it would be to any average person, so obviously, they're not necessarily going to be more emotional than the average person - they would just appeal to this process in how they orient themselves on an ego basis toward the world is all). Think of examples of people sarcastically joking - this is often the feeling function at work - it can be pulling away from your emotions to take them in a new direction or validate/invalidate them in various ways as well - it can be a dry/neutral process as well (it's not about the emotions themselves, but HOW they PROMPT YOU TO RATIONALIZE). Jung himself even noted that some dominant F types can be "some of the coldest people on Earth," contrary to popular stereotypes, since they might just experience their dominant in a flash to achieve a purpose just like that, but otherwise, be able to easily keep it under wraps due to persona management, which usually happens around the dominant function. Outside of stereotypes, on a persona level, it's perfectly possible for a T dom. and F dom. to have almost the same persona, so then, you just need to know how to dig beneath this to find where one's the T dom. and one's the F dom.


Who are you talking to?! :shocked:


----------



## wisterias (Jul 15, 2012)

sorry_neither said:


> Amy's an SP; Se is the most immediately obvious thing about her. Amy's very engaged with her environment, and she is intelligent, but she's more a woman of action and less an "idea" person. She spends most of the series out of touch with her emotions, and even once she's matured, it's still far from her comfort zone.


Ehh.. much of her storyline deals with her making emotional decisions though, based on what she feels (and not what others feel). See: her obsession with the Doctor, 'Amy's Choice', and a bunch of Rory-Amy dilemmas. Her actions are based on her own system of values (compared to Rory, the archetype ISFJ (Fe user)) and might even look superficially 'selfish' on the outside. 



> River's not any more of a Mary Sue than the Doctor is, considering she's a deliberate mirror of him. She's just as Ne as he is, and even has a more intellectual slant; she loves adventure, but libraries are her natural habitat. She's the one who tells the Doctor to be less emotional. I've... never heard anyone seriously try to argue River is anything but a blatant NT. (Rose was an ESFP. I've noticed a lot of fans tend to like one or the other, but not both. They're worlds apart.)


Possibly, arguably, yes. But - the Doctor has faults that are recognizable and serve to make the series interesting. In fact, the series (when done well..) capitalizes and tests these faults. Nine was a good example of this. Eleven, in a more subtle way, but lesser so. River just... ugh. Series 6 basically turned into the River Song Show.

Simply because she enjoys libraries does not make it any less possible she is an ESFP. I know ESFPs who actually do enjoy reading. And libraries! The functions are what matter. 

I don't see much Ne from her. Not that I can recall, anyway. She still seems a Fi user. I'm not seeing any instances of Fe.

Also consider it's possible they seem different because of enneagram.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

@_sorry_neither_

Be careful: Being "out of touch" with emotions is usually not type related, especially if you're repressing something traumatic or just need to do this for self-control reasons. The feeling function is capable of pretty coldly and detachedly evaluating often, particularly if a person isn't truly interested in whatever they're focusing on (so if you lead with feeling, of course the whole world isn't going to be more interesting/valuable to you than it would be to any average person, so obviously, they're not necessarily going to be more emotional than the average person - they would just appeal to this process in how they orient themselves on an ego basis toward the world is all). Think of examples of people sarcastically joking - this is often the feeling function at work - it can be pulling away from your emotions to take them in a new direction or validate/invalidate them in various ways as well - it can be a dry/neutral process as well (it's not about the emotions themselves, but HOW they PROMPT YOU TO RATIONALIZE THEM). Jung himself even noted that some dominant F types can be "some of the coldest people on Earth," contrary to popular stereotypes, since they might just experience their dominant in a flash to achieve a purpose just like that, but otherwise, be able to easily keep it under wraps due to persona management, which usually happens around the dominant function. Outside of stereotypes, on a persona level, it's perfectly possible for a T dom. and F dom. to have almost the same persona, so then, you just need to know how to dig beneath this to find where one's the T dom. and one's the F dom.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

I always thought Effy from Skins was INTJ but recently been told INFJ what do you think?


----------



## Bazinga187 (Aug 7, 2011)

How about Clarice Starling from Silence of the Lambs? Apparently an INTJ.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Bazinga187 said:


> How about Clarice Starling from Silence of the Lambs? Apparently an INTJ.


Interesting... two INTJ's........... in a room.......... alone... whatever could happen?..........:kitteh:


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

It has recently come to my knowledge that Hermoine could indeed be ISTJ..


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

muhahaha said:


> Mainly because she's a tomboy probably..
> 
> And Jessie isn't relevant this a I+T females thread.


She just doesn't seem feelings oriented.

Oh, right, details.


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Inguz said:


> She just doesn't seem feelings oriented.
> 
> Oh, right, details.


ei ei ei sarcasm, my good fellow it's your friend not an enemy. roud:


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

muhahaha said:


> It has recently come to my knowledge that Hermoine could indeed be ISTJ..


Hell no, for Hermione I'm going with INFJ. It seems like there are a lot of female ISTPs on television, maybe this is because people like the "bad girl" archetype? It seems like female thinkers on tv come in four varieties: the plucky rebel without a cause (possibly minus the rebel portion), the villainous ice queen, the sweet but socially awkward girl-next-door, and River from Firefly (although her type is anyone's guess).


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Sollertis said:


> Hell no, for Hermione I'm going with INFJ. It seems like there are a lot of female ISTPs on television, maybe this is because people like the "bad girl" archetype? It seems like female thinkers on tv come in four varieties: the plucky rebel without a cause (possibly minus the rebel portion), the villainous ice queen, the sweet but socially awkward girl-next-door, and River from Firefly (although her type is anyone's guess).


A lot of people say ISTJ... she is a sensor..


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

muhahaha said:


> A lot of people say ISTJ... she is a sensor..


Why? A lot of people saying it doesn't necessarily make it so, of course she's a fictional character so actually typing her is an exercise in futility.


----------



## Monsieur Dini (May 7, 2012)

When I opened this tread I thought you meant "introverted thinkers" as in Ti dominant.
When you talk Introverted thinking people are going to confuse it with Ti
Muhahaha, I can't stress enough that you should really read up on the functions.

Typing a person as either a "feeler" or a "thinker" doesn't cut.
MBTI don't go by the letters, it goes by functions.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

They are in porn I think... 

Asia Carrera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (INTP)



> Carrera: "[I am one of the guys when it comes to] gaming or computer skills, or even just all-around geekiness."


Jenna Jameson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (ISTP)



> Jameson: "I am pretty hardcore - nothing scares me. I'm a guy's girl."


----------



## muhahaha (Sep 1, 2012)

Sollertis said:


> Why? A lot of people saying it doesn't necessarily make it so, of course she's a fictional character so actually typing her is an exercise in futility.


Meaning in the movies... I know i typed her ISFJ before but ISFJ's disagreed that she was a ISFJ and INFJ's said ISTJ so i assumed ISTJ as i haven't seen the movies in a while.


----------



## Sollertis (Aug 2, 2012)

hornet said:


> They are in porn I think...
> 
> Asia Carrera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (INTP)
> 
> ...


You know it might just be me, but I get the impression there are _a lot _of reasonably well educated porn stars.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Sollertis said:


> You know it might just be me, but I get the impression there are _a lot _of reasonably well educated porn stars.


Yes and then they thought about it and said wait a minute.
I can get paid for lying on a bed and getting screwed, 
because men happen to find me attractive, or I can work my ass off...

The Ti doms are already repressing their subjective feelings at max, so they don't feel heartbroken either.


----------



## sorry_neither (Mar 21, 2012)

@JungyesMBTIno Yes...



> Jung himself even noted that some dominant F types can be "some of the coldest people on Earth," contrary to popular stereotypes, since they might just experience their dominant in a flash to achieve a purpose just like that, but otherwise, be able to easily keep it under wraps due to persona management, which usually happens around the dominant function.


That's actually part of why I don't think she's a feeler. Amy _can't_ "easily keep it under wraps." She's all-or-nothing with her feelings: either she's repressing (badly), or they're pouring out. She doesn't have the... _finesse_ I would expect from a feeling-dominant type. She doesn't seem to use her feeling function so much as it uses her. River's the same way when she's young, and develops control as she matures. (I think the Doctor--at least the current one--is an EN_F_P for similar reasons.)



crucio said:


> Simply because she enjoys libraries does not make it any less possible she is an ESFP. I know ESFPs who actually do enjoy reading. And libraries!


As do I. In fact, my ESFP friend reads more books than I do and studied library science in college. But she's no intellectual. I know this is going to get me slammed with the "typist" label, but the _general trend_ (not everyone 100% of the time) seems to be for Ns to be intellectual (though I think it's more muddled with Si and Ne); while Rose and River are both very intelligent, River's the one with an intellectual bent-- not just hanging out in libraries, but being an academic, and working her way up to professor (in the British sense). I'm not talking what's possible, but what's _probable_.

She's very much like the Doctor (to the point way too many people seriously theorized she _is_ him), interested not just in the new, but the possibilities they represent. Just like the Doctor, when she's told something is impossible, her reaction is, "no it isn't." I just don't see enough of a difference between them to claim the Doctor is Ne, but she's not.

...eh, I think I'll just leave it here.


----------



## wisterias (Jul 15, 2012)

sorry_neither said:


> That's actually part of why I don't think she's a feeler. Amy _can't_ "easily keep it under wraps." She's all-or-nothing with her feelings: either she's repressing (badly), or they're pouring out. She doesn't have the... _finesse_ I would expect from a feeling-dominant type. She doesn't seem to use her feeling function so much as it uses her. River's the same way when she's young, and develops control as she matures. (I think the Doctor--at least the current one--is an EN_F_P for similar reasons.


Indicative of strong Fe/Fi function. Emotional competency has nothing strictly to do with emotional frequency/complexity/intensity. According to your logic, INTPs would then be amongst the most common SI-ers (having weak Fe), yet xxFPs are in the tally by far for this (speaking from personal anecdote). So, lol, no. What you state is lack of emotional finesse, I think is actually just the struggle Moffat writes out to make the series morality-based and interesting. In other words, it's a regular character struggle and she uses Fi, not inferior Fe. Many of her decisions are based on an internal value system and her story centers about how these values and actions affect/make her feel and react.



> As do I. In fact, my ESFP friend reads more books than I do and studied library science in college. But she's no intellectual. I know this is going to get me slammed with the "typist" label, but the _general trend_ (not everyone 100% of the time) seems to be for Ns to be intellectual (though I think it's more muddled with Si and Ne); while Rose and River are both very intelligent, River's the one with an intellectual bent-- not just hanging out in libraries, but being an academic, and working her way up to professor (in the British sense). I'm not talking what's possible, but what's _probable_.


So you're pretty much saying it's unlikely for an ESFP to be a professor? Simply because they don't have a T in their type? Wow I have nothing to say to that, then. You're right, it is indeed typist and I wish people would stop propagating this Sensor bias. I know several neuroscientists who are ESFP and brighter than I could ever aspire to be. It may not be stereotypically conventional, but kindly note the 'stereotypical' part. I reiterate. Simply because she appears intelligent and bookish absolutely does not define her as an xNTP.



> She's very much like the Doctor (to the point way too many people seriously theorized she _is_ him), interested not just in the new, but the possibilities they represent. Just like the Doctor, when she's told something is impossible, her reaction is, "no it isn't." I just don't see enough of a difference between them to claim the Doctor is Ne, but she's not.
> 
> ...eh, I think I'll just leave it here.


That reaction isn't indicative of Ne. It's her being confident lol. People are naturally conspiracy theorists. I don't see how they could be each other.

They are vastly different. Season 6 turned her into a Mary Sue so it's impossible to really argue her for a type because she seems to embody all the positives of the functions, to an extent. Where do you see the series zone in on her flaws? I actually cannot think of an instance where this happens. She is practically 'perfect', ergo all serious attempts to type her will be in vain as we find contradictions everywhere.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

> That's actually part of why I don't think she's a feeler. Amy _can't "easily keep it under wraps." She's all-or-nothing with her feelings: either she's repressing (badly), or they're pouring out. She doesn't have the...finesse I would expect from a feeling-dominant type. She doesn't seem to use her feeling function so much as it uses her. River's the same way when she's young, and develops control as she matures. (I think the Doctor--at least the current one--is an ENFP for similar reasons.)_


Once again, I seriously suspect that you're correlating the feeling function with emotion, rather than rationalization (it's essentially evaluation of timing, aesthetics, etc. on a basic level, conceptually).


----------



## mn_shore (Jul 19, 2012)

Pretty sure these are all ITs. Dana Scully-xfiles, Olivia Benson-law and order, H.G Wells- warehouse 13, kate beckette-castle, Thirteen-House, Alice-Resident Evil, Selene- underwold, Temperance Brennan-Bones, Lisbeth Salander-Girl with the dragon tattoo, Jean Gray-x-men


----------



## KittyKraz13 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lara Croft, Jane Rizzoli (Rizzoli & Isles), Christina Yang and Meredith Grey (Grey's Anatomy), Effy (Skins), Wednesday Addams, Clarice Starling, Mystique and Emma Frost (X-men), Blair (Gossip Girl), Jo (Supernatural), Angela (The Office US). I don't think IxTx females are particularly underplayed, although it's extremely difficult to find an INTP female.


----------



## Monsieur Dini (May 7, 2012)

hornet said:


> They are in porn I think...
> 
> Asia Carrera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (INTP)






A INTP with dependent traits.....
Now I have seen everything!

Are you seriously going by Celebritytypes.com?

She was a English teacher at 16...
Tell me any INTP at 16, or any other perceiving type be able to teach a university class at 16.
It means you actually want it rather than have to do it as a way to earn money.

Also aren't INTP's usually sensitive to touch due to Ti-Fe?
How would she be able to handle all of the physical contact that is needed as an Pornographic actor?
Also... isn't it a weird career choice for a highly educated INTP with great a socio-economical background to get into a business that is both physically and psychologically straining?

Doesn't make any sense to me.



> Jenna Jameson - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (ISTP)


Ehh...noooo
Jenna is most definitely an extrovert...
She always tried to get to know the other performers so that she could get and "connection" with them before the shoot. 
She started a porn company in a overcrowded business, Ti-(Ni) surly would have shot the idea down.
Always produced and directed her own videos, handle the bookings, organized the video shots.
On top of that she was an excellent self-promoter.
She has too much energy, too much pep, too much entrepreneurial spirit to be a Ti dom.
Also, No Ti Dom would ever work with a dummy like Tito Ortiz ( her husband and business partner).
Tito is without a doubt a ESFJ, a ISTP would never handle a Fe dom for as long (and still on going) marriage like they have.
Not to mention she is the bread winner of the 2 and they still have a happy marriage... 

Again, you base your your typing from a garbage site like celebritytpes.com.
The same site that typed Arnold Schwarzenegger as INTJ(!?!?!?!) and Steve Jobs as ISTP(!!!!!!) .


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Hussein Muhammed said:


> A INTP with dependent traits.....
> Now I have seen everything!
> 
> Are you seriously going by Celebritytypes.com?
> ...


Are you seriously expecting me to fact check my jokes????
Man go bother someone else!


----------



## Vanderlyle (Jan 19, 2012)

Twilight Sparkle: ISTJ


----------



## UnderGroundKingz (Sep 3, 2012)

I don't know if anyone has already said this, but how about Alex from Modern Family.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hussein Muhammed said:


> A INTP with dependent traits.....
> Now I have seen everything!
> 
> Are you seriously going by Celebritytypes.com?
> ...


The definition of introversion and extroversion along with the functions themselves, are based more on Jung and not MBTI's distortions and stereotypes. Comparing Socionics and MBTI along with Jung himself, you'll see that some of the two system's stereotypes where off, and merely based on confirmation bias.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

hornet said:


> Are you seriously expecting me to fact check my jokes????
> Man go bother someone else!


When using MBTI's stereotypes then those typing are clearly wrong, its only when you look at Jung and Socionics that you notice the errors and distortions within MBTI.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

@Hussein Muhammed
If you go by the stereotypes then people can have different types with socionics and MBTI both of which are based on Jung. For example Augusta saw ISTj (functionally MBTI: ISTP) as being judgemental and conservative, whilst MBTI assigns that to ISTJs. And Ironically the MBTI ISTP and socionics ISTp have similar stereotypes.


----------



## Mr. Objectivity (Sep 18, 2012)

Not sure if these were said already but what about Amy Farrah Fowler, Sheldon Coopers "girlfriend" in the big bang theory. Others from this programme Bernadette Maryann Wolowitz, née Rostenkowski, Leslie Winkle oh and of course Leonards mother.


----------



## DistilledMacrocosm (Apr 11, 2012)

Ensign Ro from Star Trek: TNG

INTJ


----------



## mirrorghost (Sep 18, 2012)

pam (true blood)
kristina braverman (parenthood) ISTJ?
dorothy zbornak (the golden girls) INTJ
patty hewes and ellen parsons (damages)
allison blake (eureka) she could be an E though, it's hard to tell.

that's all i've got off the top of my head.


----------



## nalienne (Mar 9, 2017)

Effy Stonem, Skins, INTJ
Sana Bakkoush, Skam, INTJ
Thirteen, House MD, ISTP
Katniss, The Hunger Games, ISTP?
Hermione, HP, ISTJ
Ariadne, Inception, INTP


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I didn't read through all the old posts in this thread so sorry if I list someone who was already mentioned.

Riza Hawkeye (Fullmetal Alchemist) - ISTJ
Kotomi Ichinose (Clannad) - She's definitely one, either INTP or INTJ.
Haruhi (Ouran High School Host Club) - probably INTP
Kanade Tachibana (Angel Beats) - probably ISTJ
Lilith Stern (Frasier, Cheers) - INTJ
Darlene Conner (Roseanne) - INTP
Beth (Rick and Morty) - INTJ

Here are some possible ones.

Daria Morgendorffer - Commonly typed as INTJ or INTP, but also INFJ and INFP. I haven't seen much of the show so I'm not sure.
Kat Stratford (10 Things I Hate About You) - I'd peg her as an INTJ. I'm not the only one. Some would type her as an INFP, though.
Megara (Hercules) - She's commonly typed as an ISTP, although personally I see a lot of Fi in her decision making.
I recall seeing the celebrities Anna Kendrick and Scarlett Johansson typed as ISTP. I have no idea.

That's all I can think of for now.

To be fair, I don't think I can even name 25 famous or fictional extroverted feeling females (or any other group divided by MBTI and gender) on the top of my head.


----------

